# Off his schedule



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

So ever since I got Tanner 7 weeks ago, he's been a fantastic puppy! We got him on a schedule quickly, and he learned to adapt. Now all of a sudden, although *we* haven't changed anything, his schedule seems to have taken a turn for the worse. Every single night he wakes up howling at 2:30AM to be let out. I try and ignore it, but it just gets louder and louder and louder. I will open up his crate and take him directly outside, where he will always *have to go* #1 and #2! Back inside, immediately back in the crate and he'll sleep until we wake up around 5:30. He refuses to poop before I leave for work at 7:30, and he is pooping in his crate now sometime between 7:30AM and 12:30PM when my friend comes to let him out. 

He is eating 2 meals a day currently, 1 1/2 cups at 5:30AM and another 1 1/2 cups at 6PM. I have noticed that he has been very uninterested in his food lately as well. We cut off water at 8PM before bed at 10PM. I take him for a long morning walk before I leave with plenty of toys in his crate to keep him occupied. And when he poops in the crate, it is an absolute disaster... it's everywhere.
Not sure what I am doing wrong here, and what to change up.... but I'm pulling out my hair this week :-[ Help!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

How old are we talking here?


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

He will be 18 weeks old on this Thursday.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

I can imagine the frustration and its probably a combo of age/schedule. While Kona didnt #2 in her crate I certainly wouldnt put it past her. 

What is the exercise pattern like? Times/duration/frequency. It took a few months for Konas schedule to really hit, but she now does 3 #2s a day and I can litteraly tell the time by them. 

They have shorter digestion then us and I can usually tell by eatin' kleenex and all the other crap she gets into when what was digested - surprising how short it its. 

What I've found to be certain is that she does a number 2 quicker when we run it out - the more excited the faster it comes. At that age we were feeding at 5:45 to 6:30am, but them over a few months she started being able to really sleep longer in the morning and now its 7:30am on the dot..dinner is same time 6:30pm. She goes right before breakfast, once at lunch, and once right before dinner - say like 5:30 or so. 

I can bank on the fact that if 1/3 didnt happen, I just have to watch her and she'll let me know its time. She barks at the door and gets nutz when she's held it too long. 

maybe wait it out a bit and see if it rights itself...also try to get her to really run it up before bed and see if he can go then..same in the morning a few minutes past 5:30 - like at 550 try a good run session ...


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Well it has been about 1 month since my original post and I must say everything has gotten better.

No accidents in the house or the crate since that post, and like you I know way too much about when my pup needs to poop. I swear he has an internal alarm clock that goes off when it's "time to go". 

Thank you for your response though... I was probably just freaking out a little never had raising a puppy before  He's getting along just GREAT and I'm so happy to have him as part of my family!!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Good to hear!!!


----------

